# Help!



## thrawn (Jun 30, 2009)

I've been looking forever for a song i heard on the radio! all i heard from the announcer was that it was called turkish wine? i heard it on Saturday night, in southern ontario (so if anyone was listening to the radio here at that time?). any help would definitely be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Contact the radio station, they probably have some email address or contact. Just say what show you heard it on and what time.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Turkish Wine doesn't sound like a classical title.


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

Possibly "Rondo alla Turca" (Turkish March) or, as it is sometimes called, "Turkish Rondo", which is the last part of Mozart's Piano Sonata No 11, K 331.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

There's also a Turkish March and Turkish Fragments by Ippolitov Ivanov.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Didn't Beethoven do a Turkish march?


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I think he did too yes.


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

starry said:


> Didn't Beethoven do a Turkish march?


He did. It's part of Op 113 "The Ruins of Athens" incidental music. But it's not as commonly played as Mozart's "Turkish Rondo", which is almost a routine item on many classical music stations.

Another possibility is Mozart's Violin Concerto No 5, "Turkish", K 219 which is also popular on radio stations.

Incidentally, I take it that the music heard was not a "song" as such (which is a vocal work) but an instrumental piece? If so was it a piano or a violin piece, or something else?


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I think, like in many of these requests, the OP has gone and will never be seen again. He may have even found what he was looking for and not told us. Perhaps we can forget it !


----------



## thrawn (Jun 30, 2009)

no no i'm here! thanks for all your help ya'll!


----------



## thrawn (Jun 30, 2009)

actually guys i know the turkich march, and this was definitely not it. it's something i've never heard before. i was hoping for some help, but i'll keep looking. if anyone thinks of anything let me know please. thanks!


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

jezbo said:


> Turkish Wine doesn't sound like a classical title.


No, but there's a mention of something like it here:



> Our Set List Tonight at the Aladdin Theater in Portland was: Turkish Wine Untitled by Douglas Jenkins Lovestoned (Featuring Melanie Valera and the Flash Choir) Cry Me A River (Featuring Dave Depper and the Flash Choir) Bachianas Brasileiras #5 by Heitor Villa-Lobos (Featuring Jessyka Luzzi,...


http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Portland-Cello-Project/34158570868

Might ask them.


----------

